# R.I.P ******



## DannyCRS (Jul 8, 2008)

I have been building that waterfall and ****** my CWD was round at my mates because of the fumes well last night I finally sorted everything out and got it all working. This morning woke up to a text "come round asap".

I knocked on the door and he was there holding my CWD he had died from the stress or presumably stress as I do health checks on him monthly and he was healthy no mouth rot and he was going for a poo fine and all other health checks was all ok. He had only been round there 4-5 days and I don't know anything else what could have caused it in that short amount of time. All of the set up round at my mates was fine and he was in a 5x5x2 viv with everything set up correctly. 

me and the oh are really upset as you have seen the viv I have built for him you can guess that i cared for him as much as I possibly could. Now knowing that i should have collected him today i am sat next to an empty viv with the waterfall on. I can't stop my eyes from filling up with water thinking i have let down my poor ******. 

I am really upset about this and finding it very hard to carry on typing so please no smart comments as I am upset enough. It has took me all day to put this on here because of the idiots who post. 

Here are some pics of him. R.I.P ******


----------



## webby06_2007 (Jul 15, 2008)

sorry to hear that danny chin up m8................................


----------



## DannyCRS (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks mate


----------



## danabanana (Sep 16, 2008)

sorry Danny xxx


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

we've spoke already but as I said it weren't intentional just unfortunate. You were looking out for ****** & was doing what you thought was best for him.

Finish the viv like you would have & look forward to enjoying housing some more dragons & know that ****** was well looked after & will be missed.

: victory:


----------



## SSmode (Sep 23, 2008)

Poor ******...at least he had a nice life with someone who looked after him well


----------



## tick (Dec 9, 2007)

god mate sorry to hear the bad news


----------



## katelikesfun (Sep 19, 2007)

rest soundly ******. must have been a shock for you Danny, I'm sorry!


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

nasty m8!!! makes it worse wen its in the care of sum1 else! get an autopsy done, then at least that will put ur mind at rest. :2thumb:


----------



## Julie&James (Sep 24, 2007)

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## dax (Aug 11, 2008)

so sad, sorry to hear that........

RIP ******


----------



## DannyCRS (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks for all the nice words.


----------



## JessyH (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm so sorry. 
****** was gorgeous, I just hope Oren can turn into a CWD as beautiful as him.

<3


----------



## DannyCRS (Jul 8, 2008)

He will do x

I have already seen your gorgeous baby.:flrt:


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

So sorry danny xxx


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

Sorry to read your bad news. Sometimes reptiles can die for no apparent reason. You had a lovely set-up and obviously ****** was well looked after. 

RIP.


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

R.i.p


----------

